# 06/11 Raw Discussion Thread: Final Raw Before MITB



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Verizon Arena, North Little Rock, AR*​


> Live on Raw, the Team Red competitors in the Men’s and Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Matches will compete in Fatal 4-Way bouts to gain key momentum. Plus, Ronda Rousey and Raw Women’s Champion Nia Jax will meet face-to-face!











*Strowman, Bálor, Roode and Owens collide*​


> One week after Braun Strowman defeated Bobby Roode and Finn Bálor hit Kevin Owens with a breathtaking Coup de Grâce off a ladder, all four Superstars will meet in a Fatal 4-Way Match to seize momentum before the Men’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match.
> 
> This confrontation will surely give the WWE Universe a taste of the mayhem that awaits when these four competitors face SmackDown LIVE’s The Miz, Samoa Joe, Rusev and a member of The New Day in a bout where a World Championship opportunity literally hangs in the balance.











*Will Natalya and Alexa Bliss be able to compete in a Fatal 4-Way Match?*​


> On the same night Natalya suffered a knee injury during her bout against Raw Women’s Champion Nia Jax, Alexa Bliss also seemed to suffer a leg injury during the night’s Six-Woman Tag Team Match.
> 
> Few details have been released regarding the condition of either The Queen of Harts or Little Miss Bliss, but both Superstars are nevertheless set to battle Sasha Banks and Ember Moon in a Fatal 4-Way Match on Raw. Who will prevail before all four women face Team Blue’s Naomi, Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair and Lana in the Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match?











*Ronda Rousey and Nia Jax meet face-to-face before their title clash*​


> Raw Women’s Champion Nia Jax’s challenge to Ronda Rousey at the NBCUniversal Upfront last month was amicable enough. Since then, however, things have gotten downright tense between them, thanks in no small part to the pot-stirring machinations of Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon during their WWE Money in the Bank contract signing.
> 
> One week after The Irresistible Force defeated the injured Natalya — Rousey’s longtime friend and training partner — Jax is set to meet The Baddest Woman on the Planet face-to-face on Raw. Will a brawl ensue as Rousey prepares for her first title opportunity in WWE?











*Will Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns retaliate against Elias and Jinder Mahal?*​


> This past Monday on Raw, Elias & Jinder Mahal stole a tag team win from Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns. Even though The Big Dog got a piece of The Modern Day Maharaja in a backstage encounter later in the night, neither Shield brother has been known to take transgressions lightly. Can Reigns and Rollins attain a measure of retribution against their respective nemeses before WWE Money in the Bank?











*How will Raw’s new “Constable” settle into his new role?*​


> Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon has named Baron Corbin the new “Constable” of Raw with the intent of keeping Raw General Manager Kurt Angle in line. He has already been enjoying his new position, which has thus far included berating referees and spoiling Bayley, Sasha Banks and Ember Moon’s victory party, and something tells us he’s just getting started. How will The Lone Wolf assert himself next?
> 
> Don’t miss the final Monday Night Raw before WWE Money in the Bank, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Even the preview has Finn Balor smiling like a goof..so annoying really..Not sure who wwe thinks really digs that :hmmm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

_Plus, Ronda Rousey and Raw Women’s Champion Nia Jax will meet face-to-face!_
For once, I can say without any sarcasm: I am looking forward to this first time ever event.
Fucking Hell that preview is terrible but at least they're not shoving Reigns in the first spot.
Also someone tazer Finn before every photo, I'm annoyed by his smiling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No mention of the GOAT Lashley/Sami feud. :gameover


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

can't be worse than last week's.......




















































looks at preview.....................


































yes it can.

The four way could be fun enough tho, it's just everything feels meh and lifeless.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> *The four way could be fun enough tho*, it's just everything feels meh and lifeless.


Which one 8*D


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Which one 8*D


The men's lol. Only thing I really noticed on the preview.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> The men's lol. Only thing I really noticed on the preview.


Was gonna call the thread Fatal 4-Way *something something*, but I'm not as creative as you when it comes to titles :lol


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope Corbin wears one of those English bobby helmets and completely no-sells the ridiculousness.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Was gonna call the thread Fatal 4-Way *something something*, but I'm not as creative as you when it comes to titles :lol


'Same shit, different week' would prob qualify lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth/Elias is the only relevant feud on the show and it's not in the preview. Starting to think they always leave the best stuff off of the preview, since the preview is largely meaningless.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Seth/Elias is the only relevant feud on the show and it's not in the preview.


You sure?



> This past Monday on Raw, Elias & Jinder Mahal stole a tag team win from Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns. Even though The Big Dog got a piece of The Modern Day Maharaja in a backstage encounter later in the night, neither Shield brother has been known to take transgressions lightly. Can Reigns and Rollins attain a measure of retribution against their respective nemeses before WWE Money in the Bank?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CJ said:


> You sure?


That's what I get for only looking at the pictures in the preview and not reading any of the excerpts. Seth/Elias are deserving of their own pic, though. But of course, the IC Title feud can't get their own pic.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Surely the Universal title feud should be in the pr...oh.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The only fatal four way match I am looking forward to seeing is the woman's. Corbin/Kurt segments will be entertaining to watch. Nia/Ronda face to face will bore me tears. Rollins and Reigns is a bonus. The rest I honestly don't care about. *_


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Better be good next week, Was rather lackluster this week even for my forgiving taste.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

> neither Shield brother has been known to take transgressions lightly. Can Reigns and Rollins attain a measure of retribution


That's some riveting pro wrestling shit right there.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Goddamnit, why can't you keep Seth away from Roman?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sony's E3 Conference is on Monday at about the same time RAW is on so I don't think I'll be watching this live.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Meaningless "momentum" matches, Nia and Ronda, and Boring Corbin as "constable."

Yankees vs. Mets tomorrow at 8:08 PM.

I wonder which one I'm going to watch? :hmmm :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Meaningless "momentum" matches, Nia and Ronda, and Boring Corbin as "constable."
> 
> Yankees vs. Mets tomorrow at 8:08 PM.
> 
> I wonder which one I'm going to watch? :hmmm :eyeroll


Yankees and Mets don't play on Monday night, bro.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Shit, I thought today was Sunday for some reason. Monday's an off day. Ughhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005499993854238720


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005499993854238720


WWE are just taking the piss nowadays, the company is a parody.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Raw is so unbelievably bad right now. It's right down there with 2009 and 2015.

Thankfully most of the people I actually like aren't there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God for NXT.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

What the fuck is that match :lmao So glad I'm not watching Raw these days when they have shit matches like Roman vs Jinder.


Who the hell wants to watch that? :mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Meh


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005499993854238720


only way for this Feud to be salvaged is if they turn Jinder into a sympathetic motivational speaker Face who's about hard work going against a guy who was "born" into success


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> *What the fuck is that match* :lmao So glad I'm not watching Raw these days when they have shit matches like Roman vs Jinder.
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants to watch that? :mj4


Vince's response to Okada vs Omega putting on the best match of all time.

You know, I just finished watching Dominion, I was glued to every minute of their 75 minute match, and there isn't half as much watchable stuff on RAW. Amazing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh thats right i don't watch monday night bore any more, thank god for nxt


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This doesn't look promising, tbh. But given the shows Raw has been giving us, merely 'not promising' would actually be an improvement.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll still watch, it's the go home show before one of their bigger PPV's, hope they deliver.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We've had Balor vs. Strowman. We've had Strowman vs. Owens. We've had Balor vs. Owens. We've had Roode vs. Strowman.

So, lets put all four of them against eachother now.

It's just so lazy and uncreative.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Corbin screwing people up is like the only thing I'm looking forward to. Maybe some Braun shenanigans too. 

I'm definitely not looking forward to Roman/Jinder. I feel sick just typing it. Neither to any of the women's stuff. Maybe there'll be more Sami/Lashley. I kinda get kicks out of that, because it's just so damn awful.

So, I'm watching RAW for 2 things. I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wait... I haven't watched Raw in almost a year, and i haven't watched anything since WM, but am i reading that on the Go-home show to one of their bigger events, their top guy who is facing a jobber on the PPV is also facing him now on raw 6 days earlier??


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> Wait... I haven't watched Raw in almost a year, and i haven't watched anything since WM, but am i reading that on the Go-home show to one of their bigger events, their top guy who is facing a jobber on the PPV is also facing him now on raw 6 days earlier??


They are both former WWE Champions, goddammit!

Seriously, though, I don't expect a match tomorrow. They'll probably do one of those "brawl before the bell rings" gimmicks.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> They are both former WWE Champions, goddammit!
> 
> Seriously, though, I don't expect a match tomorrow. They'll probably do one of those "brawl before the bell rings" gimmicks.


Fine, they're both former champs, what reason in kayfabe would they give away their match 6 days earlier??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bink77 said:


> Fine, they're both former champs, what reason in kayfabe would they give away their match 6 days earlier??


Because, as evidenced by their television deal, the real money is from tv. At least that is how they might try to justify it. I'd call it bad booking.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Because, as evidenced by their television deal, the real money is from tv. At least that is how they might try to justify it. I'd call it bad booking.


So, reigns and jobber are fighting 6 days early, the 4 guys from the ladder match are again fighting 6 days earlier, as are the women. Gotta love that momentum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bink77 said:


> So, reigns and jobber are fighting 6 days early, the 4 guys from the ladder match are again fighting 6 days earlier, as are the women. Gotta love that momentum.


Things is, they can get away with it because people will still watch. It's incredibly lazy booking and I feel like, at times, WWE is on cruise control.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Insert Homer Simpson boring gif

Changed my mind, Ronda is winning the belt

Wait Roman Jinder? Why?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

OMG. They figured out the participants early for the MitB 4 weeks out just so they can have everyone of them have singles matches with each other and then a brawl before the PPV? And have Roman face Jinder on Raw and then at the PPV days later? There really is no trying anymore with this company. Jesus F'n Christ. I have never want to wish death on anyone but Vince needs to go man. Stepdown or croak. Hopefully HHH can clean house of some of the garbage backstage and put a more NXT feel to things.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If they're doing Roman vs. Jinder tonight - why do I worry that the match will end up having a stipulation where the winner gets put in the MITB match?

Whilst it wouldn't be the first time two men have faced off a week before a PPV, it seems rather stupid that they'd do this without something on the line.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MITB is this weekend?!?! I've lost track of time lately and didn't realise when it was on :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm assuming the face to face with Ronda/Nia is going to involve Steph being her wonderfully annoying self.

Jinder's match will have some sort of fuckery, probably Seth saving Reigns, gets beat down, Reigns superman punches everyone, including all the run ins by the rest of the MitB people, even the ones from Smackdown, then says "ooh-rah" and we close the show.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> I'm assuming the face to face with Ronda/Nia is going to involve Steph being her wonderfully annoying self.


Nia aligns with stephanie ala shane & Big show back in the early 2000s and stephanie screws over ronda.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmmm, after reading the preview ONE feeling comes to mind about 2nites show......

#RAWisBORE #WWELogic #SKIPIT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If Reigns has his segment/match during the first hour it would be great. That way after that I can switch to watching Sony's E3 Conference at 9.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"You're in for an exciting final Raw before MITB".

Yep they've just tweeted those exact words :lol

I guess that means CM Punk is returning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Since no one expects Jinder to win at MITB, I am assuming he looks strong to try and gin up some interest in the match.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Arkansas? That's terrible, I might as well skip this episode because this crowd is going to be pure shit.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Praying for the lowest rated Raw ever.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Elias/Rollins build up has been trash since they had to involved them in the Roman/Jinder feud. So I'm not expecting anything remotely promising leading into MITB tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm just going to sit back and see what sort of go home show for MITB they give us.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonder if they would drop any hints tonight as to who may win the MITB or even if the RAW side has the winner on either side.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm assuming Braun probably stands tall at the end of it unless for some reason, they decided to add Reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for Seth, out for everything else.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Just putting it out there, but whoever wins tonight will lose at MITB


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

InexorableJourney said:


> Just putting it out there, but whoever wins tonight will lose at MITB


Anyone would think you've watched WWE before or something!


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

no Sports on now and they safe from that until the fall so lets see if WWE will try and give us some good raws now their is nothing else is on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously though, how can they expect that someone who just watched Dominion sit through this stuff? I mean, even the shitty Finlay/Juice vs TACOS/White was better than anything on that preview.

We go from Omega/Okada to Jinder/Roman...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Seriously though, how can they expect that someone who just watched Dominion sit through this stuff? I mean, even the shitty Finlay/Juice vs TACOS/White was better than anything on that preview.
> 
> We go from Omega/Okada to Jinder/Roman...


Seriously.....WWE is in such a sad state right now.

After just watching matches like Bucks vs LIJ, Naito vs Jericho and Okada vs Omega.....this show will look horrible.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

> will compete in Fatal 4-Way bouts to gain *key momentum.*


right, because winning a meaningless 4 way match will go a long way in your performance at MITB. :ha


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Seriously though, how can they expect that someone who just watched Dominion sit through this stuff? I mean, even the shitty Finlay/Juice vs TACOS/White was better than anything on that preview.
> 
> We go from Omega/Okada to Jinder/Roman...


One hour of RAW feels longer than 5 hours of Dominion.

I suspect I'll be done already after 10 minutes, after Angle comes out, and a few random geeks come out, "and it starts ... Right ... NOW!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006309414381514752
What is this?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Everyone finally realizing NJPW is the top company :brock


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> What is this?


Most likely something to do with the briefcase. Probably strowman pulling some of it down to close the show?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't watched RAW in 3 weeks and struggling to sit through this...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> In for Seth, out for everything else.


Noooo you gotta stick around. I haven't watched in 3 weeks and you're usually one of the reasons of sanity in these threads shitting on it as hard as it deserves to be!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Noooo you gotta stick around. I haven't watched in 3 weeks and you're usually one of the reasons of sanity in these threads shitting on it as hard as it deserves to be!


Nah the best poster is Ambrose Girl. Anytime I check the thread it's mostly bitching (me included) and one like one positive post and it's always from her.

Though yeah he's great too but fuck, it's pretty much a dead show for the go home show. It's not even like a normal go home show when people are bitching - this really has been pretty lackluster. Even the Ronda/Nia thing is kinda boring to me now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ready for a raucous Arkansan crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Noooo you gotta stick around. I haven't watched in 3 weeks and you're usually one of the reasons of sanity in these threads shitting on it as hard as it deserves to be!


Gonna try my best. Doesn't help that I didn't sleep at all last night and I have a headache right now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Xobeh said:


> Nah the best poster is Ambrose Girl. Anytime I check the thread it's mostly bitching (me included) and one like one positive post and it's always from her.


Don't know how she stays positive while watching this shit and reading all the bitching from us, it's impressive.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

The sad thing is the best thing going for the WWE is The New Day vs The Elite at E3. Even WWE is trying to jump on the NJPW bandwagon.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Gonna try my best. Doesn't help that I didn't sleep at all last night and I have a headache right now.


Yeah I have that. Then I started drinking. But alcohol cures everything.



Switchblade Club said:


> Don't know how she stays positive while watching this shit and reading all the bitching from us, it's impressive.


She's just not as negative, I think. I mean I usually do enjoy the things I watch. But it's always funny how I think the worse I've seen her is pointing out a botch or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> Yeah I have that. Then I started drinking. But alcohol cures everything.



Alcohol would make my headache even worse.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Alcohol would make my headache even worse.


Oh, you're not Irish. Take paracetamol if you have it, I guess. Hope you feel better, though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I have a 12 pack and 24oz of "Straw-Ber-Rita".. Wish me luck..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW: The show where there is only one actual feud going on at a time and it sucks ass, so the guys who were randomly thrown together to fight each other at the PPV are randomly thrown together to fight each other on RAW!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Therapy said:


> Well I have a 12 pack and 24oz of "Straw-Ber-Rita".. Wish me luck..


Only 8%??

I think you need some JD to get through this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fucking stupid already.. Are we really doing promos from ladders???


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm already done..bye.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, in for the 1st hour of RAW, hopefully Reigns is in it.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Is this RAW or a photoshoot?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STOP ACKNOWLEDGING THE CHANTS KURT, YOU BALD FUCK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami and Lashley gonna electrify the crowd tonight. ;zayn3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We just started and I can honestly say "What the fuck?"

This is dumb as fuck


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ok this is honestly the most cringeworthy start to Raw I've seen.....what the fuck ???


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Didn't they do this same thing last year? Maybe it was two years ago.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

what the fuck is this shit? lol so ridiculous.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Corbin :ha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

8 man ladder matches seem a bit busy. Could either be hectic, fast paced action or a clusterfuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

None of these B Show players are going to win.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit Corbin finally gave up on his hair :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BALD COWARD CORBIN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin finally shaved his head?

:trips8


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I skipped 3 weeks and Corbin is bald now?? WTF


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, Baron looks nice.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Omfg bald!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ugh they did this same thing last year the week before MitB and it was so awful.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm glad Corbin finally gave in and shaved it off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least they can't make fun of his hairline anymore


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, Corbin looks mildly dumb.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

I think he looks way better tbh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Corbin finally gave up on his horrible thin balding hair, took him long enough.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit Corbin cut his wig off! Doesn't look that bad tbh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corporate Corbin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Bald Corbin. :trips8


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Corbin looks a lot better with a shaved head.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin looks awesome.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so fucking cringe they're all just stand there on ladders...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stop making women speak.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want Ember to teach Finn how to look normal.
Stick a pair of sunglasses on Corbin and we get Dr. Hugo Strange


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That man lost his briefcase and hasn't been the same since :kobefacepalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Corbin looks better bald, but man why are they on ladders weird opening


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

It’s about damn time, Corbin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This is so dumb, whats the point of all of them in the ring cutting promos from ladders? its so fucking dumb.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Btw this ladders shit is fucking cringe...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So embarrassing :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Corbin looks SO much better.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Corbin looks like he's 54 now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

As any self-respecting man knows, once the hair starts to go, it's time to shave it off.

He should've done this a couple of years ago. But this looks much better than what he had going before.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

KO speaking the truth.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This is already trying hard to be the worst raw of the year.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Corbin looks better, but the ladder stuff is corny and the divas can't act.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> I skipped 3 weeks and Corbin is bald now?? WTF


He lost a hair vs hair match


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> This is so dumb, whats the point of all of them in the ring cutting promos from ladders? its so fucking dumb.


the point is vince thought it would be fucking great and you know he's loving the shit outta this garbage back at gorilla with shane

GODDAMN BOY THIS IS SOME GOLD AINT IT

Sure whatever dad...

YOU'RE GODDAMN RIGHT


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you Owens :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Did Owens just say Cuntstable?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I forgot Corbin was going to be with Angle. Will be terrible if he's in a ton of segments. Good that he cut the hair though


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is so fucking over..holy...SHIT. I love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tres corny, RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That high-pitched scream was the last thing my headache needed.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The women crammed in the segment with the men. FUCKING EQUALITY BITCHES!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is cancer on tv


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's only the opening segment and I'm drinking too fast already.. This is so fucking terrible.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is so bad, i honestly don't think i've seen anything worse...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Braun def tappin


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't believe they are actually all standing on ladders :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Braun mentioned Brock...

And Alexa is now back to ya'll southerness.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh God... they’re going to book a bunch of mixed tags tonight. fpalm


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Could this actually be worse than Zayn and the Lashley Sisters?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What the hell was that scream from Alexa?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

fpalm Alexa and Braun made that segment worse than it should have been.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

They are totally out of ideas.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

About time Corbin shaved that shit. That receding hair line was going back farther and farther each week :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was even worse than I expected, even with my low standards for this show


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alexa still gushing for Braun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can someone PLEASE run in and knock all the ladders over and end this shit segment... idgaf who... surprise ambrose return... surprise ellsworth return... the ninjas who kidnapped joe in TNA then were never to be seen again... somebody, anybody, please


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish Rock were here to give Braun his boot straight up his candy ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Horrible fucking segment, had all them out in the ring on ladders for 9 minutes so each of them could all just yell they're gonna win the match.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL at Corbin. Better quit while I'm ahead because this is the best entertainment I'll get from this show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

That was so dumb :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"everybody on a ladder in that ring right now"
Coach, so... everyone in the ring?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Well, that was even worse than I expected, even with my low standards for this show


That peyton picture in your signature wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a mess that opening segment was.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats it? Wtf. This sucks.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

CoverD said:


> Could this actually be worse than Zayn and the Lashley Sisters?


No, but it was still terrible.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Say what you lads want but it's a lot, lot better than a Reigns/Steph opening promo to me


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This was worse than the Sami-Lashley segments, dead serious. RAW is at its lowest point ever right now, I'm fucking out.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Love the way Strowman's music awkwardly played at the end :lol


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

What an average opening segment RAW was.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was decently entertaining, although starting out on the ladders just to promo at each other makes little sense. Also, I don't think Bobby was scripted to say a single word.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The stress of being Constable led to Corbin losing the rest of his hair.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Your Emmy contender, ladies and gentlemen.

I can't take this, goodnight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

WTF, now they are coming out again ????


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they went backstage and came back out again? What's the point? :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

It's obvious they're putting the Braun is just a big lovable teddy bear babyface into action going forward...shame.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wasn't she just in the ring?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So she walked to the back just to come back out?



W
T
F


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. WTF? They were all JUST in the ring.. Why did Alexa have to walk all the way back just to get an entrance? :lol This fucking company


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Why did Alexa go to the back just to walk back out?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss looking especially cheeky tonight :book


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol. Alexa coming back out again just to get an entrance. That's a nice touch :eva2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's go Ember. :clap


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ember is badass.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006327236243349505


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Should've scrapped that opening segment and just started the show off with this match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So the women, who were already in the ring, went back, and came out again?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why the hell did everyone have to do their entrances again?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexa's got that phat puffy pussy on full display...hitting in doggy would be impossible to not nut within 30 secs.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sloppy match so far


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So if Natalya is injured and ends up unable to compete in the match, who will they replace her with? If they do this for storyline wise I’m guessing it’ll be because of a returning or new superstar?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They probably had them do entrances to waste some extra time..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Got Darren Young winning this one.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

If Sarah Logan can't win MitB, I pick Ember then. She's surprisingly good imo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

at least alexa showin off them new tittays now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match needs a good commercial break. :trolldog


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> Alexa's got that phat puffy pussy on full display...hitting in doggy would be impossible to not nut within 30 secs.


WTF show are you watching because it's definitely not RAW


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If anybody gets bored here's a link to some proper wrestling 

http://dai.ly/x6lgtor


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WWE in 2018 - Natalya more over than Sasha 

That speaks volumes about how shit this company has become.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone shoot Coach with a fucking horse tranq. Nattie started wrestling way way before Charlotte did ffs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing says "turn off the TV" than a womens match starting off Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Sasha just die?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Okay. This picked up nicely.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That suicide dive tho. Holy shit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sasha with a horrible botch and then Ember kills her :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Did Sasha just die?


I'm still trying to understand how she magically fell off the ring post to set up a spot..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ember is going to hurt herself if she isn't more careful.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Botcha Banks


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh Jesus. Those 2 Sasha spots. My nerves watching those


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought Alexa leaving to do her entrance was good, she's lying about being injured, she should be more worried about doing egotistical stuff than making sure her injury is believable to anyone.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That dive from Ember and the punch from Alex looked really painful


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I'm still trying to understand how she magically fell off the ring post to set up a spot..


And then she got wrecked by Ember immediately after. Probably the last thing she wanted after that previous spot.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

People wondering why Alexa had an entrance this is on the Raw script



> (V.O. Note: Alexa Bliss Demanded To Have An Entrance For This Match.)


So it was her being an egotistical heel.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

MrJT said:


> Alexa's got that phat puffy pussy on full display...hitting in doggy would be impossible to not nut within 30 secs.


:lol


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> WWE in 2018 - Natalya more over than Sasha
> 
> That speaks volumes about how shit this company has become.


2018 Jericho the evil foreigner heel gets Naito booed in his home country of Japan!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That Sasha botch was hilarious. It’s like she tumbled and fell off, and then she was like “YEAH THATS RIGHT!!!” to try and pass it off as intentional


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> :lol


He paints quite the picture, doesn't he? :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to say Sasha botched but it was either great timing by her or else sheer dumb luck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006329711293657089


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There's already memes lol. Idk, I like him better bald.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> He paints quite the picture, doesn't he? :lol


Well, if he can find ways of being entertained by this dreadful show, good on him :up


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sasha needs to be released, shes is useless now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Well, if he can find ways of being entertained by this dreadful show, good on him :up


Absolutely. No hate.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think the best part of RAW in general is Coach being mocked.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ember was quite reckless with that suicide dive. Too much speed.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I pray Alexa doesn’t win because I cannot stand her sarcastic crying hand motions [emoji849]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha needs to build hair not momentum. :sasha3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Alexa's hair extensions are fucking ridiculous. Her hair is literally down to her ass..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Sasha needs to be released, shes is useless now.


Meanwhile, she gives like 90% of the main roster their best matches.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Alexa on offense all match is literally the worst way to book this match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful suplex by Ember.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Strategize said:


> Meanwhile she gives like 90% of the main roster their best matches.


Shows the state of the Womans division right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh here we go again with the promo during matches again fpalm Fuck off with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good match thus far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mini commercial. :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This has been a fantastic match in my opinion


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is already too long


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I have to say, Bliss is actually a pretty solid in-ring talent. She gets way too much shit on this board for "not being able to wrestle".


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WE JUST HAD A BREAK.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Really ? a 20 minute womans match to open the show?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus fuck. How many commercials are they gonna have during this match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Uh, two commercial breaks in a span of 10 seconds, cool.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking commercial break. Should've just went to commercial when they showed that in-match ad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are we seriously having 3 commercial breaks during this fucking match?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Switchblade Club said:


> Really ? a 20 minute womans match to open the show?


Its been good and what else do they have?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

I thought it was almost 9pm already. Sure feels like it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another break. :lmao


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Shows the state of the Womans division right now.


Does it? They have alot of talented women, yet alot of the best matches seem to involve her, this isn't a coincidence.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'll never understand why most of the people on this board watch WWE. All you guys do is bitch about everything


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Why is the first match always so long. Please finish this irrelevant match and lets move on to more important things.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Pronk255 said:


> I'll never understand why most of the people on this board watch WWE. All you guys do is bitch about everything


I said something nice about Ember Moon.

The rest of the night I'll just bitch. But it balances out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pronk255 said:


> I'll never understand why most of the people on this board watch WWE. All you guys do is bitch about everything


Idk how many times I've said this to people who have said this, but once again, welcome to Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sasha really needs a heel turn. She's talented, but she's just not endearing in the slightest.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Strategize said:


> Does it? They have alot of talented women, yet alot of the best matches seem to involve her, this isn't a consequence.


I can't even remember a good Sasha PPV match.

When's the last one ? 2016?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006332590926622720


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match isn't bad.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Pronk255 said:


> I'll never understand why most of the people on this board watch WWE. All you guys do is bitch about everything


Same reason Mystery Science Theater 3000 is so popular.. People love watching, laughing at and shitting on terrible shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nattie just shoved Alexa's trunks up her crack.

:trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natayla just curbstomp'd the fuck outta Sasha :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pronk255 said:


> I'll never understand why most of the people on this board watch WWE. All you guys do is bitch about everything


I'm probably the most positive person in here :lol I try to find the good in WWE shows but even sometimes I struggle, lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coach talking about facials. :curry2


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good match


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

"This is awesome" :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Nattie just shoved Alexa's trunks up her crack.
> 
> :trips8


Hell yeah. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well I guess Nattie isn't winning MITB now? :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully this means Natalya isn't winning sunday.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha is gonna get seriously fucking hurt one of these days with the way she bumps at times.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shes injured, shes not ready, honestly fuck off with this shit


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

And Nattie wins again Sunday.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh thank gawd it's FINALLY over


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"This is awesome" :hmm

I mean, it was decent, but awesome?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa is winning on Sunday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

When the hell is Natalya gonna retire or take a fucking break? Shes been in WWE going 12 years now, has to be the oldest woman on the roster.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nattie was never winning on Sunday.

She'll cost Ronda the belt though


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I really hope they don’t go for Natalya vs Ronda because I really don’t want Natalya to go back heel, she was awful at it. She feels much more legit as a babyface


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Honestly that was a great match for Raw.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> I can't even remember a good Sasha PPV match.
> 
> When's the last one ? 2016?


She's barely even got any chances on PPV since then, but she was a big part of the women's chamber and rumble exceeding expectations.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> When the hell is Natalya gonna retire or take a fucking break? Shes been in WWE going 12 years now, has to be the oldest woman on the roster.


Next to Mickie, maybe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> "This is awesome" :hmm
> 
> I mean, it was decent, but awesome?


The only thing that could have made that match awesome was a mass wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well I guess Nattie isn't winning MITB now? :lol


The go home booking thing is non-existent. Brock gets the upper hand on the go home and goes on to win.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Pronk255 said:


> I'll never understand why most of the people on this board watch WWE. All you guys do is bitch about everything


Its the last step before they completely stop watching. Trust me, i was there a year or two ago. Now? I haven't watched a single raw since before Summerslam last year and haven't watched a single product of theirs since WM. Now i really just don't give a shit. Im just watching from afar as this crap implodes right before your faces. I don't think im even going to give it a chance until next WM, and maybe not even then. I had to quit. I got too pissed about how bad it is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I could probably beat him :lol


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Shows the state of the Womans division right now.


Sasha has more good matches this year than Jay White :fact


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> When the hell is Natalya gonna retire or take a fucking break? Shes been in WWE going 12 years now, has to be the oldest woman on the roster.




Same age as Asuka..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

exactly finn i was wonder what the point of this was


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck is this?
Finn isn't smiling?

Kevin Ownes is amazing. The man has performed a miracle.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Great women match!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i love Owens "Finn we know you can't be beat Braun, i can probably beat him but it'll be very taxing".


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

King Jesus said:


> Sasha has more good matches this year than Jay White :fact


Do not chirp the Switchblade unkout


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens made so much sense and everything he said was true.



Kind of the opposite of a heel. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh great, we get to see a Jinder/Roman match 2 times this week :eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good idea. Have Braun make every other guy look like a geek. fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bink77 said:


> Its the last step before they completely stop watching. Trust me, i was there a year or two ago. Now? I haven't watched a single raw since before Summerslam last year and haven't watched a single product of theirs since WM. Now i really just don't give a shit. Im just watching from afar as this crap implodes right before four faces. I don't think im even going to give it a chance until next WM, and maybe not even then. I had to quit. I got too pissed about how bad it is.


This was a lot of words to say you still watch


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Not another Roman vs. Jinder match...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Roman vs Jinder tonight?

What are the odds that Elias and Rollins get involved, turning into a tag match? Bleh


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Strategize said:


> She's barely even got any chances on PPV since then, but she was a big part of the women's chamber and rumble exceeding expectations.


She's had great matches on TV with Bayley and Asuka


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Good idea. Have Braun make every other guy look like a geek. fpalm


I mean, most of the guys in that match are geeks to be fair.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah looks like I'll have to catch the Reigns segment/match after the Sony conference. Was hoping they'll have it during the first hour. Oh well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL at KO "You can't beat Braun, I could, but it would be very taxing" :lmao


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

It's like watching your favorite football team during a "rebuilding year". You watch out of loyalty but that doesn't change the fact that they suck...watching WWE is similar, we watch because we've grown up loving wrestling, but we get frustrated because the product clearly sucks right now...and just like every fan out there we clamor for past glory days and hope each new addition to the team/locker room will be that guy to bring us back to those days.

So we yell at our tv and bitch on the internet...because deep down we love it, and hate seeing it in its current state.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Demoslasher said:


> It's like watching your favorite football team during a "rebuilding year". You watch out of loyalty but that doesn't change the fact that they suck...watching WWE is similar, we watch because we've grown up loving wrestling, but we get frustrated because the product clearly sucks right now...and just like every fan out there we clamor for past glory days and hope each new addition to the team/locker room will be that guy to bring us back to those days.
> 
> So we yell at our tv and bitch on the internet...because deep down we love it, and hate seeing it in its current state.


100% this. I've been saying this for years on here, as well. Not sure how people can't understand this very simple concept.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006335154057555969


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks nattie :book


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

This fatal four way was really good. And it comes after a Smackdown with Charlotte vs Becky and an Asuka handicap match. The women are on a roll atm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just push Drew as a singles already.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a shame that it looks like they're turning McIntyre in the same bore he was in his first run.

Just let the guy be charismatic ffs.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Therapy said:


> This was a lot of words to say you still watch


Nope. You obviously didn't read. I keep up only through here watching you guys go thru what i did a year ago. Haven't watched in months. Try again. Try harder.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn Drew needs the Universal Title around his waist right now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

....why they getting air time


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Drew needs to turn on this geek already.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

King Jesus said:


> She's had great matches on TV with Bayley and Asuka


True, good ones with Ruby, Paige and even fucking Nia of all people aswell.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Owens made so much sense and everything he said was true.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of the opposite of a heel. lol


It works out well - he gets the faces to work with him, then screws them over for the pin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew is da man. :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolph go back to trunks ffs, he looks god awful in tights.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

No reaction once again


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't believe they've managed to make Drew so fucking dull.

Where's the explosiveness?

Just looks like he's been told to play a terminator character, which doesn't suit him one bit.

Dude needs to just go out there and entertain. Not be so boring. He's better than this.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ziggler looks like a little boy who has become friends with the cool jock in high school, walking around all cocky and delighted with himself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fashion Police just aren't in style now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Drew is going nowhere as long as he has Ziggler attached to his hip.

Absolutely zero reaction, again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is Tyler Breeze wearing?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Drew is going nowhere as long as he has Ziggler attached to his hip.
> 
> Absolutely zero reaction, again.


Until they let him be him, he's going nowhere.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Drew Mcintyre wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Women got a better reaction than this match. :heston


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> What the hell is Tyler Breeze wearing?


I believe the term is "even Damien from Mean Girls thinks his outfit makes him too gay to function".


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Drew's powerbomb damn


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A promo?

Better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No idea why they put McIntyre in a shitty tag team with Ziggler, i mean Vince loves McIntyre why did he put him in the division he gives no fucks about? McIntyre would be a huge main event star in any other wrestling promotion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm amazed that Dolph is still with this company in *2018* with how much he hates his booking.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

49 mins into the show and i feel like i've seen this shit before


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When did Breeze grew a beard?

Anyways, why aren't they challenging for the titles?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew Mcintyre and his little buddy Dolph.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What happened to authors of pain?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Their team should be known as the Freak and the Geek.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew just has IT. Strap a rocket to that motherfucker and push him to the moon after he separates himself from Dolph.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman looked like he was trying to remember his lines in that close up :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Manbun in full display.. Yeah.. ..... No..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Drew just has IT. Strap a rocket to that motherfucker and push him to the moon after he separates himself from Dolph.


and everyone will eventually turn on him.

I'm calling it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ah excellent piss break next on RAW!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is Monday Night Maharawjah, Roman.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

somebody just give the greasy haired bastard the belt, so i don't have to listen to him whine bitch piss and complain about being screwed or cole hard on about the big bore being screwed


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> and everyone will eventually turn on him.
> 
> I'm calling it.


This.

:lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Are they trying to make Reigns into Rock 2.0? 
Rock when he was eliminated by Big Show, the feud with Big Show and DX was so, so much better than Reigns coming out "WAAH I'M CHAMPION WAAH"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, time to make dinner, my 2 most hated guys in the company about to face each other


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006337397758615553


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lmao people WAKE UP. Drew gets zero reaction cuz he has zero charisma. He didn't have it his first run, he didn't have it in front of smarky NXT crowd and he doesn't have it now. Low reactions are nothing new for Drew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They really need to stop the whining and complaining by Roman. It rings hollow and makes him come across like a crybaby.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> and everyone will eventually turn on him.
> 
> I'm calling it.


Yeah you know how it works around here..


I will be one of the loyals that won't turn, cause I'm a pretty big fan of Drew. He deserves to be a major star in the company.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns vs Jinder...i expect some fuckery


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i swear to god if Roman vs Jinder main events MITB.....At this point Roman could be facing R Truth on ppv and the match would main event, fucking ridiculous. 

Even The Rock and Stone Cold was in the midcard on a ppv if they had a midcard opponent, The Rock faced MR. ASS at Summerslam 99 i think, and guess what it didn't main event. Roman doesn't have to main event every ppv to remain a main eventer ffs, its like Vince fears fans will forget he's the FOTC for a second if he doesn't main event a ppv.


----------



## Darren Bfd (Jun 12, 2018)

And we all hated when cena was here every week I’d prefer the cena days back than the crap we have now with Roman


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lucha Underground commercial during Raw! 2 more days!

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow. They actually acknowledged it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WWE trying to make CM Punk irrelevant. It's still real to me dammit. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i swear to god if Roman vs Jinder main events MITB.....At this point Roman could be facing R Truth on ppv and the match would main event, fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Even The Rock and Stone Cold was in the midcard on a ppv if they had a midcard opponent, The Rock faced MR. ASS at Summerslam 99 i think, and guess what it didn't main event. Roman doesn't have to main event every ppv to remain a main eventer ffs, its like Vince fears fans will forget he's the FOTC for a second if he doesn't main event a ppv.


Honestly, I think R-Truth would get a good match out of Reigns.
But I do agree, the company is riding on the idea of a FotC and that must main event or at least be in the last three spots.

I think the problem is that Vince is trying to push Reigns in a way that makes him feel like he's succesful in creating Reigns and getting him over. Instead of something like Rusev Day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corey is such a sycophant. Punk should beat his concussed ass.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

heel vs heel match :hmmm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman doesn't listen to jinder................he must have if he accepted the challenge


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. They're in a much smaller building than usual tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Better promo than Roman's.









PS Roman's always out of breath. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman would thrive so much better as heel...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Wow. They're in a much smaller building than usual tonight.


The whole top section is closed off, thats why it looks like that :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagine WWE creative has a reunion this weekend after Dominion:

Creative "So NJPW had one of their biggest events of the year and they had what many consider the greatest match in wrestling history"

Vince "Well, we are gonna have Jinder vs Roman at MITB"

Creative "We need more than that"

Vince "I know what we should do, we should have Jinder vs Roman for free on tv and have the rematch at MITB, what's better than that match twice in a week? I am a freaking genius"


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Match of the Year contender coming up next, am I right? :mj


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck! Trolled!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Ah, WWE is already fucking Drew up. Guess you can add him to the long list of NxT acts the main roster couldn't book properly. Speaking of failure, here's a match between two of Vince McMahon's failed pet projects.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

What an awful feud this is.


----------



## Darren Bfd (Jun 12, 2018)

Jinder trying to troll everyone haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seriously thought it was gonna be The Great Khali :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Christ Almighty...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

You've been training SO HARD sunil :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They do the same thing every feud with Jinder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jinder that uber heel. Getting the crowd to cheer Roman.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ummm what the fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. I guess that accomplished something..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd cheering for Roman is a testament to all that Arkansas inbreeding.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Reigns is such a heel. Punches a guy that can't even wrestle and then spears him.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

lol, what a joke, so pointless and stupid.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can seth pls show up now pls


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sure, Jinder has beaten Orton for the WWE title, but beating Roman would be the biggest win of his career fpalm :gtfo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seriously, I thought Roman got a pretty good reaction.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I'll just be waiting for Rollins.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

telling you now, roman wins at money in the bank and he gets put into the money in the bank ladder match


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Seriously, I thought Roman got a pretty good reaction.


He really did, that was the surprising part.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't care for any of these guys.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

the_hound said:


> telling you now, roman wins at money in the bank and he gets put into the money in the bank ladder match


Constable Corbin says naw.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Will Coach shut tf up about his word of the hour. Obnoxious prick

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhyno wrestling in a WWE ring in 2018..

And it's not on a show like Superstars or Main Event.

Pretty amazing.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The B Team is gonna have a match for the tag team belts.....and NJPW just had a match between the Bucks and LIJ....Yeah sums up WWE right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> I don't care for any of these guys.


how can you not care for heath slater HE GOT KIDS gawd dammit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best description of RAW's tag division? *My God, it's full of jobbers.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Get the tag titles off these channel changers. Fuck man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another week, another RAW that feels like filler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> how can you not care for heath slater HE GOT KIDS gawd dammit


Yeah, but he's a ginger..


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Why does Heath Slater's shirt look like a SVR07 CAW design u made in high school.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, but he's a ginger..


No, that's Becky. Orange is her colour.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, but he's a ginger..


i wont deny that it is a very difficult decision


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ellsworth needs to join the B Team.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Ellsworth needs to join the B Team.


I like that idea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray bogged down by these geeks. fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when the Broken Universe was one of the most original and entertaining things in wrestling? Then WWE happened.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

B-Teamamania is running wild! :WOO Gonna be interesting to see if they wind up turning face during this feud with TDoW.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Ellsworth needs to join the B Team.


So it'll just be the Social Outcasts 2.0 (it almost is now)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best thing about RAW so far for me has been the commercial breaks. I'm sure Seth can change that. :Cocky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Best thing about RAW so far for me has been the commercial breaks. I'm sure Seth can change that. :Cocky


It's all up to how Mr. MaGoo books him tonight.

:vince5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm only willing to sit through Elias' awful music cos I know that Seth will likely make an appearance :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Let's boo a guy.

Then say his catchphrase.

fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd wishes Elias was playing banjo. :trolldog


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Product has been so consistently bone dry that even I have tuned out until this product injects some much-needed liveliness, only catching what Rollins did.

Regardless, anything worth watching so far?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias tunes :lenny


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Elias goin in :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God bless The King of Song Style for awakening these mild-mannered hicks with his godly musical talent. :trips9


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias is the best at getting that hometown heat :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THe song is pretty good


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Elias burying crossshit :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cheap heat is the best heat.
Elias is fucking amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crossfit :buried


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this the first time Elias has finished a song? Never pay much attention to his segments


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy fuck, what a pop.

:mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Is this the first time Elias has finished a song? Never pay much attention to his segments


He tends to finish them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd will be thankful when Seth interrupts/


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Seth and the guitar :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone seriously think Elias wil win ar MITB?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yup hes going to threaten to smash this guitar, this is 20 in fucking 18


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A fucking charity auction :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow Seth is putting him over. Nice guy Seth.

Other than breaking his guitar but still nice guy.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Austin once stole The Rock's guitar that was signed by his good friend, Willie Nelson.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GUYS

GUYS

the craftsmanship... it's so nice... :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those chants.

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too long of a segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dragging on a bit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BURN IT DOWN :mark:

Love it :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach is really just there to look dumb. I love it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Coach an idiot. Did he he just say that John Mayer came from hip hop? :HA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

John Mayer does favor Jay Z in the face


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Shades of Rock/Austin back when wrestling was good.

Still think Heel Rock around that time was the most entertaining heel of all time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, it was something different than the usual and the crowd was them both from start to finish. Simple but effective. I'll take it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Coach calling John Mayer a hip hop artist what the fuck :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Austin once stole The Rock's guitar that was signed by his good friend, Willie Nelson.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Dragging on a bit


id take 3 hours of rollins and elias dragging a bit over the shit we got before this segment and the shit we'll get after this segment


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That segment was fun, but dragged a bit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

YES Chants the most over thing on RAW. :bryan


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell is Coach smoking :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> BURN IT DOWN :mark:
> 
> Love it :mark:


He should start burning things


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“John Mayor, Jay Z, same thing”

“Literally nobody mentioned Jay Z, Coach” 

I swear Coach is doing it on purpose [emoji849]


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fun segment, and holy shit....the face and the heel got the reactions they were supposed to get!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Archibald Peck!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun is way too overpowered. What's the point of him having a match if he's invulnerable?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did Coach really just say that


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What's the point of the Riott Squad just randomly destroying shit? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Fun segment, and holy shit....the face and the heel got the reactions they were supposed to get!!!


And yet another huge pop for Seth. Crowd literally loves him everywhere they go. Good segment, too. Better than anything else on this show. Feel like I've been saying that about Seth all year thus far.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda Rousey not here tonight?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Riott Squad causing a...riot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hopefully is better than their Backlash preshow match, that was rough


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Bayley coming out means this is a good opportunity to run an errand.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006348997445996544


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Liv wens3


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

These are the absolute worst.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

can I marry Sarah Logan?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> And yet another huge pop for Seth. Crowd literally loves him everywhere they go. Good segment, too. Better than anything else on this show. Feel like I've been saying that about Seth all year thus far.


A great pop, and Elias, despite being one of the most entertaining acts on Raw, got some really good heat tonight as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruby literally get all the singles matches of the Riott Squad, I mean, Liv kinda sucks, but Sarah should get more chances.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Does anyone seriously think Elias wil win ar MITB?




JJ BABYYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey needs to STFU about Sasha already. She's not even in this match and he can't stop talking about her.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> BURN IT DOWN :mark:
> 
> Love it :mark:





RapShepard said:


> He should start burning things


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Ronda Rousey not here tonight?


She is. Either last segment or else soon I think. She's in the preview from wwe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck was that Bayley.. She's been botching a lot here lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Those handlebars on Liv's head. :curry2


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LOL that botch by Bailey...


Man, her feud with Sasha is going to be a botch-fest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley and Sasha, the two Horsewomen who have come up lame.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE sticks the ads in both women's matches lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Women's Revolution! 

With an advertisment.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Never thought my music idol John Mayer would get mentioned on Raw :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruby needs this victory tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a shame they don't just give us the commercials all match so we don't have to watch it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"This is classic Bayley here"

MAGGLE saying that like it's a good thing fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006351910519988224









I'm sorry. :lol 

I have been keeping up with that stuff though.......and yes, the Kardashians too. (Sig, lol)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda looks like a rebellious 15 year old boy from the 60's.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach? No. NO!
I want Steph. I want Steph so badly now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Posted this in the Seth thread, but I'll post it in here, too:

Seth with the pop of the night AGAIN.

:mark:


I feel like the segment slightly dragged on during the last minute or so when Elias was out there by himself. Nothing bad or anything, but just ever so slightly. Crowd started to drift off from him for that last minute or so. I would've had Seth hit the ring a full minute earlier than he did. But it didn't hurt the segment. Seth comes out, gets the pop of the night again and grabbed the crowd right back.

I liked how the segment was something different than what we usually get for most feuds on go-home shows with dueling promos or matches or boring brawls. 

I also think it's smart to have Seth interact with the crowd more directly like he did tonight. He's extremely over now; use that and have him get the crowd involved and tease stomping on Elias' guitar. Crowd ate it up and was loud as shit as Seth teased stomping on the guitar. I liked how they stepped out of the same-old, same-old. Really well-produced segment. This is exactly how Seth should be booked in feuds. Use the crowd's investment in Seth to the advantage of his feuds/segments and find a way to have him get the fans involved like tonight. Elias gets the heat. Seth gets the love.

I think they rebounded really well after the previous couple of weeks of having Seth/Elias get involved in Jinder/Reigns for some strange reason. The feud got off to a good start with Seth interrupting Elias, and then Elias coming back after Seth's match and nailing him with a guitar in the back off of the announce table. Then, the feud did basically nothing for two weeks involved with Jinder, and then they finished it off strong tonight. Looking forward to the match on Sunday. Good work by the booking and the talents to get the reactions they're supposed to get and getting the crowd heavily invested into Seth stepping on Elias' guitar. These guys were masters of manipulating the crowd tonight.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

If you ever needed proof that the 9:50-10:10pm slot is always booked as the real main event for the evening, look no further.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is the first time I've turned to watch Raw in like a month and a half.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Ronda and Nia just mime this segment? It would certainly sound better than what we shall get. :trolldog


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Can Ronda and Nia just mime this segment? It would certainly sound better than what we shall get.


I liked the idea that Ronda is ripe for the picking. Makes me feel like I have a chance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice of them to use Ronda tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when go home shows used to be good?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Never thought my music idol John Mayer would get mentioned on Raw :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is the first time I've turned to watch Raw in like a month and a half.


You literally haven't missed anything, and I mean for the month and a half :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> id take 3 hours of rollins and elias dragging a bit over the shit we got before this segment and the shit we'll get after this segment


Could go down as the worst 3 hours of television :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I always thought Ronda had an ass until she got to WWE and I saw in her tights... Nope.. Flat.. White girl ass..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ronda continues to come out smiling more than Finn Balor and giving high fives the the crowd.... Doesn't suit the character WWE is trying to portray her as, at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I always thought Ronda had an ass until she got to WWE and I saw in her tights... Nope.. Flat.. White girl ass..


Yea, photoshop may help but she's as flat as it gets in reality. 

She has genuine pecs on her chest to boot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Posted this in the Seth thread, but I'll post it in here, too:
> 
> Seth with the pop of the night AGAIN.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006348965804007424


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No one gives a fuck about this shit feud.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I always thought Ronda had an ass until she got to WWE and I saw in her tights... Nope.. Flat.. White girl ass..


She's not really sold on her sex appeal though.

In any case, no idea what gave you the impression that she was well stocked in that regard... we've seen her in tights before.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

These women suck.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This promo is fucking terrible


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Ronda continues to come out smiling more than Finn Balor and giving high fives the the crowd.... Doesn't suit the character WWE is trying to portray her as, at all.


WWE's trying to portray her as a character? Seemed to me like they were just sending her out there. :shrug


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh. Wtf.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"I'm going to improvise your arm off"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

What was that look Rousey was giving as Nia came out? she looked mad lost.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ughhh cancel this fucking show now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's the biggest match in their history because Nia's pretty damn large. :trolldog


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Athlete" isn't a good word to describe you Nia


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia is soooo bad.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuck off Nia.

You're here because of who you're related to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia pushing Ronda's buttons. :curry2 :trips8


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So We have sloth from the goonies vs the rocks whale of a cousin


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> You literally haven't missed anything, and I mean for the month and a half :lol


Sh*t, this show is so garbage :lol

I'm just ready for next week, 3 Cole matches in seven days :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rousey looking like a 16 year old boy

and nia looking like a fat ******

geez louise


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> WWE's trying to portray her as a character? Seemed to me like they were just sending her out there. :shrug


They're clearly trying to prepare her as a "rebellious badass"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Her being green working before she had a match. This time she's actually ready.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I never bought Nia as a heel, and this match shouldn't go with this angle. Why she being so mean, after being so soft and vulnerable for a month?

Even fans started cheering her over Asuka when she was heel.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

crowd needs to chant something like "Can this shit!" or "Change the Channel" as this is flat stupid as is.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> She's not really sold on her sex appeal though.


Her UFC career was based on her sex appeal. UFC slathered her up in makeup and plastered her blonde locks on everything riding the entire company on her back and sex appeal..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does Nia keep pausing after every sentence she says? She sounds like a literal robot. Same amount of time between each sentence. Same tone of voice. Same lack of energy and emotion over and over.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> What was that look Rousey was giving as Nia came out? she looked mad lost.


I think Ronda actually looked confused/upset Nia had no reaction from the crowd.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/signaturepics/sigpic437418_28.gif har har haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda getting more comfortable on the mic. That's great to see.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Strikeforce mention!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia grinding is a horrific image.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finally some physical action between these two!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it just a coincidence that Ronda Rousey and Roman Reigns have the same initials :hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why did the bell ring right there, when that wasn't a match :lol :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was garbage.

Zero energy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Why did the bell ring right there, when that wasn't a match :lol :lol


because WWE that's why


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Why did nia tap lol and you know what Rhonda’s music is cringe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprised they actually got physical tonight.

:bjpenn


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What a disaster.

Also, what was with the bell ringing?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Have fun with the rest of RAW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only worse verbal encounter I can think of that would be worse than this would have been Kamala vs. George Steele.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bell ringer got bored. Ring fell off table as his head slid it off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, No Way Jose is still a thing, huh?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ronda going into the UFC Hall of Fame pretty much guarantees a title change. WWE is definitely gonna want to promote their brand somehow, and they think what better way to do that than have Ronda bring the belt to the induction ceremony


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Her UFC career was based on her sex appeal. UFC slathered her up in makeup and plastered her blonde locks on everything riding the entire company on her back and sex appeal..


It was partly based on her sex appeal. She was no Paige Van Zant. If Ronda hadn't been dominant it wouldn't have worked,


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope their match is as long as that confrontation, that wasn't very good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawkins hasn't won a match since October 2016? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Hardy's documentary looks really good.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Hawkins vs NWJ

That'll put butts in seats.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I get home and turn on raw No way Jose vs Hawkins the fuck is this shit ughhhh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hour 3 is going to do a brutal rating again this week. :fact


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006356065687080960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006356983568654340


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I would have Ronda just absolutely steamroll through Nia on Sunday. Nia is fucking terrible and never shows any signs of improvement in any aspect of her game.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's not gonna fool anyone, Stephanie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bitch still looks the same, just with a blonde wig.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd's actually been quite strong tonight and I absolutely love how they didn't give No Way Jose even a sympathy pop. :lol


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Bitch still looks the same, just with a blonde wig.


State of the art make-up, damnit!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

No Way Jose is fucking awful..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feed Brock to Jose. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Way Jose with that beer gut.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that was pointless...just like this entire Raw. This is the "Go home" Raw? It should be stay home.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Music sounds like a rif on Owner of a onely Heart.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Balor is so robotic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That happened.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Obstacle course :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What the fuck? An obstacle course? This is going to be fucking cringe...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sweet Jesus this so painfully bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a jobber. Hawkins needs a heel turn.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wouldn’t surprise me if they sent Curt Hawkins to Smackdown and made him WWE champion


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zayn and Lashley going for the worst segment of the night for the third week running.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Sami/Lashley storyline is one of the stupidest things ever :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder how much Hawkins gets paid to be a career jobber.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

please end this lashley/zayn feud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zayn vs Lashley is the WOAT feud ever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Obstacle course? They really want people to turn the channel, don't they?

This whole RAW is giving a new meaning to "Go Home" Show, they literally are giving the people in the crowd a show that will make them "go home" before it's over


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Lashley is a POS. This guy lied about being in the military. What an absolute scumbag!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't even remember what they are feuding over. Not a fan of either guy, tbh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Music sounds like a rif on Owner of a onely Heart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy to see that no one is mocking the Special Olympics segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Happy to see that no one is mocking the Special Olympics segment.


That would have been a retarded thing to do.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

THE MAN said:


> Happy to see that no one is mocking the Special Olympics segment.


maybe that's due to it being better than this dumpster fire of a show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck.. Did Renee buy that dress from a MLM LaLuroe hun?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody call Titus and tell him there's an obstacle course happening.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse....Jesus tapdancing christ.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> That would have been a retarded thing to do.


:heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dance off on SD last week. Obstacle course on Raw tonight.

These are former Hollywood writers. Wonder why they're 'former' Hollywood writers..

:hmmm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we get this over with and get to the main event already :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sgt Slaughter on the titantron :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so fucking bad... Like. .... Fuck me in the ass bad..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Worst feud of the year.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

You could hear a rat piss on cotton in that arena right now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

No one gives a crap :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami is such a troll...imagine what he could do with better material. He was great in the Shane feud.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Climbing the rope isn't hard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No pop for Lashley.

:lol


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Why is the crowd booing the Candadaian military? lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

screw this...going to the kitchen for a popsickle.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Renee embarrassed to be there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So whatever happened to KO and Sami.. Did they just go their separate ways or what? Kind of a plot hole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment is for the people who want this company to do more 'sports entertainment' type segments.

:ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This feud is worse than Bayley/Sasha.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lashley is insanely athletic man, my god.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course.. It ends in fuckery..


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> So whatever happened to KO and Sami.. Did they just go their separate ways or what? Kind of a plot hole.


I'm sure they're still allies. Just in two separate story lines for now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley is useless in WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shocking stuff.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How did Bobby's hat stay on his head while Sami was attacking him? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As awful as that was, it actually worked, Lashley got cheered, Sami got booed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Truly a terrible feud. Like come the fuck on, man.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re never gonna give Sami the push he deserves are they? [emoji17]


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Felt like an old NXT segment. fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That sound of ringing in your ears is your brain trying to escape watching this shit by exiting through your ears in an effort to stop first degree brainslaughter


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Let's go Braun!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I completely zoned out during that backstage segment with Finn, KO, Strowman, and Roode and didn't hear one thing any of them said other than Braun screaming at the end of it for whatever reason.

Genius stuff.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Shocking stuff.


It's amazing.. Think of the man hours that went into constructing that entire course.. The resources it took to get it to the arena, the resources required to erect it during a commercial break.

For 5 minutes of a segment that was the equivalent of being attacked from behind in a ring..


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Mordecay is right.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

From NJPW Dominion to that, unsurprising though.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Lashley should have stayed in tna or went to japan cause its clear WWE has no big plans for him or sees him as a star.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best part of the show was Nattie's wedgie to Alexa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Suggestion for the three little pigs. Take out the Big Bad Wolf's knee.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> It's amazing.. Think of the man hours that went into constructing that entire course.. The resources it took to get it to the arena, the resources required to erect it during a commercial break.
> 
> For 5 minutes of a segment that was the equivalent of being attacked from behind in a ring..


Yep. Mr. MaGoo doesn't give a fuck. That's for sure.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Corbin looks so much better without the hair.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> This segment is for the people who want this company to do more 'sports entertainment' type segments.
> 
> :ha


WWE just stoops to new lows every week its kinda sad how bad they are in creative.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> From NJPW Dominion to that, unsurprising though.


WWE had no shot, tbh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I thought they would push the Corbin thing more but theres been zero segments. Weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> WWE just stoops to new lows every week its kinda sad how bad they are in creative.


Yep. Except 'bad' doesn't even begin to describe Creative's performance. That's putting it nicely.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

There’s no Balor club you have to have members in a club


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> WWE had no shot, tbh.


NJPW is the number one company, its not even close anymore.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've enjoyed both Finn and Roode's entrances today, I was doing the arm thing for Finn and singing to Roode's :lol


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Rousey was awesome tonight though!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still not sure what the purpose of Bobby Roode is...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I cried at the end of Dominion.

I am crying watching this RAW, but for different reasons


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

another sad thing how fall Roode has fallen he was great as a heel in NXT But as soon as he got to the main roster Vince turned him face which has sucked and he is boring as watching paint dry.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> Still not sure what the purpose of Bobby Roode is...


To be glorious.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's nice to see Bobby Roode has absolutely no direction at all still.. Just send him out there smiling and happy go lucky.. It's worked wonders so far..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Switchblade Club said:


> NJPW is the number one company, its not even close anymore.


It's WWE's own fault too. The creative team is just a cesspool. They have no idea what the fuck they're doing at times.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Still not sure what the purpose of Bobby Roode is...


Being a meme

"Greatest MITB of all time" :lmao:gtfo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show sounds better than Domnion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Being a meme
> 
> "Greatest MITB of all time" :lmao:gtfo


Pretty much. Never really seen anything in the guy, tbh. But to each their own.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bobby Jobber is a waste of tv time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Still not sure what the purpose of Bobby Roode is...


 He's literally just another body on the roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Pretty much. Never really seen anything in the guy, tbh. But to each their own.


Not a huge Roode fan, but keeping him as a face is not the right direction for him. They really need to turn him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Are you guys seriously not tired of Braun doing this every week? Seriously?


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Women outperformed the men this week.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are you guys seriously not tired of Braun doing this every week? Seriously?


Everyone is tired of everything.. It wasn't long ago this forum used to have a line drawn down the middle.. There was no way anyone could go away with shitting on WWE in a RAW thread for 3 straight hours and not meet resistance.

Now a days.. That's par for the course.. Literally no one is defending this company anymore...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are you guys seriously not tired of Braun doing this every week? Seriously?


been sick of it for weeks now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It looked like KO was jogging across the ring just then in slow mo :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three beating up one is so unrealistic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are you guys seriously not tired of Braun doing this every week? Seriously?


Of course. It's been boring for awhile now. I think he needs a new layer added to his character at this point.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like Braun but i don't like one guy being made to look so much better than 3 others, seemingly combined.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if the Shield could beat up Braun. :reigns2


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

KO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hell YES. Fuck him up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think that camera is close enough to Strowmans face..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God no continuity - last week KO was scared of jumping off the ladder, this week he just does it without hesitation at all fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell?

:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Even these "high risk" table spots don't even look good anymore.. That was the blandest high risk spot in the world..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so THIS week KO takes the leap off the ladder


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kill Owens KILL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Do they really go to commercial after that? Fuck this company


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is someone from RAW going to win the MITB?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens with that wicked Frog Splash :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So how is it KO couldn't do this same spot in the ring, but this week he does it? (and this weeks spots is more dangerous)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO :fuckyeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Is someone from RAW going to win the MITB?


I don't think anyone on either brand deserves it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

finally something wakes us all up...commercial...boy this company sucks the biscuit.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

KO is the only guy on Raw that can win at mitb imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> So how is it KO couldn't do this same spot in the ring, but this week he does it? (and this weeks spots is more dangerous)


He went to the same doctor who treated Sami's vertigo and had his own acrophobia cured.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking airbags under announce tables.. How do they work?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Announce table spots look like trash these days.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a flying whale, Maggle!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm starting to really dislike Roode for some reason.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This.. This is what they close out a show with hoping to attract return viewers.. This is the best bait WWE can find now a days to throw out on a hook in a pond of starving piranha.. And... That's cool.. I'll wait...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LADDERS~!

Holy shit. Forgot about Strowman there for a minute. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Braun adopt the Roman model and win after laying outside the ring for a long while?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kevin owens has the best facial expressions :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is such a weird match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BOTCH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show shoulc be called Braun is Bore.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Motherf*cker tripped :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Poor Braun slipped on his injured ribs. Good save, Cole. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match needs to end. Feels like it's been going FOREVER.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

I know for a fact that Vince loves to see Owens eat that shoulder tackle from Braun.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Super Strowman is hulked up brother!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These kickouts.

:lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im so tired of Strowman. Fuck this dude.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor denied a clean win,.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If that was Roman, that would have been a 3 count.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they keep trying to make finn balor into a serious challenge for :braun

it's getting old

yeah finn is great he's a top tier wrestler but come the hell on :braun's got like 10 inches in height and 170-180 pounds on finn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

11 minute overrun as of right now.

:trips8


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE's ladders look so cheap and fake now a days.. They're not even shiny like aluminum anymore..


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

This company will never understand subtlety. You dont have to make everyone else look completely worthless everytime you push someone ffs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Braun :tripsscust


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a long ass match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens took a fucking beating in this match.

:damn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This show is way too fucking long, its 3 hours and they still have to go overtime by 20 minutes half the time, jesus. It'd be nice if they'd at least make it actually 3 hours and not 3 hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun seemed to recover from his "busted ribs" rather swiftly and completely there

is tonight the night that WF starts to really turn on :braun ? don't think i seen "Super :braun" before :hmmm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Super Braun :tripsscust


Yet one F5 did him in, and it took what, 50 to keep Roman down?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Braun slaps his rib injury because he apparently needed to get feeling back in that area of his body, making sure your ribs don't go numb is integral to a choke slam.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Would it have killed for Owens Balor or Roode to have pinned one another?


I mean would it have really killed Braun? Fuck man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New name for Braun: The Colossal Bore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure a 12 minute overrun on a 3 HOUR SHOW is really all that necessary when you have a PPV in just 6 days, but what do I know..


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Owens and Bliss eat every pinfall. So are they both winning at mitb??


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

They're gonna get Braun booed if they keep doing dumb things like this. Which would suck since i like him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> New name for Braun: The Colossal Bore.


The match is worthless, he doesn't have to get pinned, why not let someone else get a little shine? This shit is super old.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations RAW, you sucked once again. :clap :bow


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

is the :braun honeymoon over? :mj2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun really kicked out of all of that? :lol

His booking has been complete shit since EC, he's buried the entire midcard, uppercard and tag division since then.

And because of it, he's becoming less and less over.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> they keep trying to make finn balor into a serious challenge for :braun
> 
> it's getting old
> 
> yeah finn is great he's a top tier wrestler but come the hell on :braun's got like 10 inches in height and 170-180 pounds on finn


I hate it, Finn looks like a child swinging on a pole when he does the sling blade to anyone bigger than Seth, it looks retard for Braun to be selling that, it looks like it shouldn't even affect him at all, much less be an effective takedown from Finn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> is the :braun honeymoon over? :mj2


With the geeks on WF it probably is. But are we surprised here? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> New name for Braun: The Colossal Bore.


 I blame Vince for this.

He's made Braun too OP and it's hurting him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> With the geeks on WF it probably is. But are we surprised here? :lol


Were sorry watching the entire roster buried each and every week by one guy is getting old? I guess?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Braun is becoming one of the chosen few they protect. How many times have those other 3 guys pinned clean recently? Too many to count.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> With the geeks on WF it probably is. But are we surprised here? :lol


i wouldnt be surprised if it is, i ask because im starting to notice people saying negative things about :braun himself instead of blaming his booking


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God no continuity - last week KO was scared of jumping off the ladder, this week he just does it without hesitation at all fpalm


My thoughts exactly. I was waiting for him to scramble back down the ladder and try to get Finn to do the coupe de gras off it but instead KO risks it all. Wtf :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

thebat2 said:


> They're gonna get Braun booed if they keep doing dumb things like this. Which would suck since i like him.


I doubt it.

This isn't some 5 ft 8 geek weighing 200lbs beating guys that matter.

And if they start booing him, you know what they'll do? They'll have him attack Reigns as soon as he wins the belt again. 

He's set for life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emperor said:


> I blame Vince for this.
> 
> He's made Braun too OP and it's hurting him.


Because of that he should never be the champion, just an attraction like Andre was.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Sasha Banks vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Alexa Bliss

- Kevin Owens/Finn Balor backstage segment

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre post-match promo

- Deleter of Worlds post-match promo

- Elias/Seth Rollins concert performance + segment + guitar stomp

- Sami Zayn/Bobby Lashley obstacle course segment + ambush

- Kevin Owens/Finn Balor/Bobby Roode/Braun Strowman backstage segment

- Finn Balor vs Bobby Roode vs Kevin Owens vs Braun Strowman + Owens's Frog Splash off the ladder mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Because of that he should never be the champion, just an attraction like Andre was.


 It'll be difficult to book him as champion. I don't know how they'll be able to get fans behind him when he's beating down the smaller faces and when he faces heels, he'll likely dominate them too or the match will flat out suck with the heel using heel tactics to work a slow match. Either way, it just wont work especially at the top of the card where you expect more. You could go with car crashes, but you can only do that for so long.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like I dodged a bullet, thank god. Maybe I'm finally starting to learn :xavier


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins, Elias and Strowman the highlights of Raw once again really.

The three most over guys on the show. Absolute carry job every single week from these guys.

Worth noting that Strowman didn't kick out of a single finisher.

Hats off to Corbins barber.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mahal got the better of Reigns, Elias has been getting the better of Rollins, shit, nerdy Sami Zayn beat Bobby Lashleys ass tonight. 


Why is this fuckin guy immune? I mean yeah hes over, but Jesus, he isnt some untouchable phenom like Goldberg or Austin. You could have done the splash spot later in the match, and have someone else win. Then Braun comes down and kills everyone if you're that hard up on it. But no, he has to kick out of everyones finisher and win.


Why?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm sick of Braun, I thought the main event was great mainly because of Owens and Finn, Owens was awesome all match especially the ladder frog splash and crowd were popping for Finn to pin Braun, but Braun sucks the life out of everything for me, too predictable and boring. Everyone else is booked worthless at his expense, beside Roman and Brock of course.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mahal got the better of Reigns, Elias has been getting the better of Rollins, shit, nerdy Sami Zayn beat Bobby Lashleys ass tonight.
> 
> 
> Why is this fuckin guy immune? I mean yeah hes over, but Jesus, he isnt some untouchable phenom like Goldberg or Austin. You could have done the splash spot later in the match, and have someone else win. Then Braun comes down and kills everyone if you're that hard up on it. But no, he has to kick out of everyones finisher and win.
> ...


Balor almost always gets the better of Braun..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Balor almost always gets the better of Braun..


Whatever dude. I know youll defend him boringly killing the whole roster at all costs. Have fun.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whatever dude. I know youll defend him boringly killing the whole roster at all costs. Have fun.


You've got nothing to say when proven wrong :lol

When have I defended him "killing the whole roster"?

Balor and Roode both had him beat.

Didn't kick out of one finisher.

Balor had him beat two weeks ago before Owens interfered.

It's funny, because if Corbin was in the exact same position, you wouldn't give a fuck. 

Instead, he's had to shave his head just to get a mention in a Raw thread.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Balor almost always gets the better of Braun..


 Dude, the guy literally ran through the mid and uppercard along with the tag division. Just look at the state of the division now, it's completely irrelevant.

If Roman or Cena had done this, they would be getting so much hate.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> You've got nothing to say when proven wrong :lol
> 
> When have I defended him "killing the whole roster"?
> 
> ...


Owens finish is the Frogsplash now. Whens the last time he hit a pop up powerbomb? Please link me to this cause its had to be at least 4 or 5 months.

And no, I wouldnt, because Im the biggest KO mark on the planet, realize the potential Bobby Roode has to be a top heel, and realize how much money Balor makes in merch sales, and there aint one good God damn reason one of them couldn't have won tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicholas is Braun's only credible opponent left.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Dude, the guy literally ran through the mid and uppercard along with the tag division. Just look at the state of the division now, it's completely irrelevant.


The tag division on Raw being ripped apart by the draft is Brauns fault?

Rollins and Elias are getting great reactions in the mid card for the IC title. Brauns fault?

Who is in the mid and uppercard that Braun has ran through exactly?

Lashley? Zayn? Roode? Nah. He tagged with Lashley. He feuded with Zayn years ago and he beat Roode in a one on one match (as he should do).

He beat Elias in a feud. Yet nothing has happened to Elias in terms of crowd reaction and he's now in a feud for the IC title with one of the most over guys on the roster.

He's also been down for the count TWICE by Finn Balor in the last 3 weeks. 

The only person he's consistently ran through is Owens. That is literally it. But then you moan about 50/50 booking when it happens to everyone else.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Poor Owens 

One of the best acts on the entire roster. Such a shame what he's been relegated to. Braun's personal jobber.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Poor Owens
> 
> One of the best acts on the entire roster. Such a shame what he's been relegated to. Braun's personal jobber.


Don't you know dude? Jobbing to Braun is an honor, everyone comes out better afterwards, their finishers look amazing getting kicked out of, all that awesome stuff that comes with Strowman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Owens finish is the Frogsplash now. Whens the last time he hit a pop up powerbomb? Please link me to this cause its had to be at least 4 or 5 months.
> 
> And no, I wouldnt, because Im the biggest KO mark on the planet, realize the potential Bobby Roode has to be a top heel, and realize how much money Balor makes in merch sales, and there aint one good God damn reason one of them couldn't have won tonight.


No it isn't. Him winning one match with the frogsplash doesn't make it his finisher.

He's won 3 matches this year. THREE. One with a frogsplash, one with a roll-up and one with a superkick. 

One of them could have won tonight, where have I said they couldn't have?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> No it isn't. Him winning one match with the frogsplash doesn't make it his finisher.
> 
> He's won 3 matches this year. THREE. One with a frogsplash, one with a roll-up and one with a superkick.
> 
> One of them could have won tonight, where have I said they couldn't have?


Link me to the last match he won with a pop up powerbomb. He also pinned Orton with the frogsplash in late 2017.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun is stale and boring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Link me to the last match he won with a pop up powerbomb. He also pinned Orton with the frogsplash in late 2017.


Considering he BARELY wins, him not pinning someone with a pop up powerbomb doesn't make it any less his finisher.






December 12th, 2017.

Since that match, he's won four matches.

vs. AJ Styles - 26th December, 2017. Win via roll-up
vs. Dolph Ziggler - 20th Feburary, 2018. Win via super-kick
vs. Bobby Lashley & Elias - 14th May, 2018. Win via frog-splash
vs. Bobby Roode - 28th May, 2018. Win via roll-up.

So from December 12th, he's won via roll-up twice.

Maybe that's his new finisher?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Considering he BARELY wins, him not pinning someone with a pop up powerbomb doesn't make it any less his finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well ya know. He could have won tonight. 



But i mean thats stupid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well ya know. He could have won tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> But i mean thats stupid.


He could have won tonight.

Wouldn't have had anything against him winning tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Owens finish is the Frogsplash now. Whens the last time he hit a pop up powerbomb? Please link me to this cause its had to be at least 4 or 5 months.
> 
> And no, I wouldnt, because Im the biggest KO mark on the planet, realize the potential Bobby Roode has to be a top heel, and realize how much money Balor makes in merch sales, and there aint one good God damn reason one of them couldn't have won tonight.


 It's a secondary finisher for when he can't get his opponent up for the pop up powerbomb.



Switchblade Club said:


> Braun is stale and boring.


 Tbf most of the roster are, but they're not going over strong like Braun is.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

See each and everyone of you guys. next MONDAY


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> He could have won tonight.
> 
> Wouldn't have had anything against him winning tonight.


Who needs credible heels when everyone can lose to a powerslam amirite?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who needs credible heels when everyone can lose to a powerslam amirite?


A powerslam on a ladder*

But you're right. I mean Owens, who was won a whopping 3 matches the entire calendar year, losing to Braun Strowman makes him LESS credible.

If only Owens could get the job done with a powerbomb, amirite?


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Owens, Bliss, Zayn, and to a lesser extent the Miz are booked like jobbers. Even worse than Bray Wyatt. They legitimately lose 75% of their matches.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

thebat2 said:


> They're gonna get Braun booed if they keep doing dumb things like this. Which would suck since i like him.



This...


It's just too much and makes it seem like nobody has a chance against him. Braun already beat Balor, Owens and Roode clean the last few weeks. Then tonight even with all three teaming up on him. He still wins the match. Seeing Braun destroy everyone is going to get old fast. You gotta have the monster down sometimes and then people will cheer when he gets his revenge. This stupid unstoppable booking just hurts the product and the roster. Like what guy on the roster not named Reigns or Brock can have a legit ppv feud with Braun at this point. Kevin Owens, Roode and Balor sure as heck don't have credibility for that now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel bad for Sami. He essentially feels like a jobber to me and I wanted so much more for him.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Disruptive_One said:


> Owens, Bliss, Zayn, and to a lesser extent the Miz are booked like jobbers. Even worse than Bray Wyatt. They legitimately lose 75% of their matches.


Owens is like Miz and Bliss. They play the wimpy heel role who lose a lot clean. But being strong talkers and having track record of success of title wins. Allows them to lose a lot but retain credibility.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> This...
> 
> 
> It's just too much and makes it seem like nobody has a chance against him. Braun already beat Balor, Owens and Roode clean the last few weeks. Then tonight even with all three teaming up on him. He still wins the match. Seeing Braun destroy everyone is going to get old fast. You gotta have the monster down sometimes and then people will cheer when he gets his revenge. This stupid unstoppable booking just hurts the product and the roster. Like what guy on the roster not named Reigns or Brock can have a legit ppv feud with Braun at this point. Kevin Owens, Roode and Balor sure as heck don't have credibility for that now.



They have 3 legit heels (turn Lashley, Corbin and Mcyintire) who Vince would book strongly. But Drew is in this dumb tag team, no idea where this Corbin thing is going, and Lashley needs to turn like yesterday.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

how horrible was that attendence?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They have 3 legit heels (turn Lashley, Corbin and Mcyintire) who Vince would book strongly. But Drew is in this dumb tag team, no idea where this Corbin thing is going, and Lashley needs to turn like yesterday.


I'm thinking they're keeping Lashley a face now. So they can save his feud with Braun for post Summerslam. As for Corbin nothing about the way he's been booked the past year. Would make him a credible contender for Braun. Corbin has been booked closer to Elias W/L wise and he's nowhere as over. As for Drew, I don't expect a singles run until 2019. It looks like he's gonna have that Big Cass role. Of tag guy that Vince makes look dominant and plans to push someday when the tag team is finished. 


Raw problem is they make guys like Braun or Brock and even Reigns at times too unstoppable(admitty they got better at this the past year). So it makes everyone else look weak. It's not like that on Smackdown. Guys like Owens or Mahal can win matches vs AJ or Orton or Nakumara etc. You know Owens or Mahal aren't going to win at all vs Braun and very few vs Reigns. Heck the only legit ppv feuds that Braun been able to have the past year has been Reigns and Brock. While Kane was mostly on Tv feud and with Brock at the rumble. You can't keep booking Strowman like this or he's gonna get boring fast and you continue to water down the roster.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yo, i can't bother with this shit. just turned on raw after a long day, to see everyone standing on ladders like it's some silly broadway show. it's lame as fuck. why would they all be up on ladders like that? it's not natural, it doesn't make any sense. we see this all the time too. it's basically like the mitb version of pointing to the wrestlemania sign. give us some realistic, entertaining storylines, not this contrived nonsense.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Morrison17 said:


> how horrible was that attendence?


Either that arena has one level or the ENTIRE top was tarped off.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Sasha Banks vs Ember Moon vs Natalya vs Alexa Bliss
> 
> ...


You seriously mean that you could find eight (8) highlights in this shitshow???


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Braun buries everyone's finisher again. EC all over again. Fuck off with this retarded booking.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

buddyboy said:


> You seriously mean that you could find eight (8) highlights in this shitshow???


Yes, there were a couple of very good matches, an entertaining segment in the ring, a couple of nice post-match promos, a segment that actually got the crowd to cheer for the babyface while also giving the heel some good heat by the time it ended, and a couple of decent backstage segments that built up to the main-event nicely.

I thought tonight was a decent episode. It wasn't great at all, but just decent. I can't say the same for the previous Raw show. Last week's episode was very bad. There was barely anything decent worth mentioning.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whatever dude. I know youll defend him boringly killing the whole roster at all costs. Have fun.


I've soured on Braun since his EC booking. That was horrible, he's literally burying everyone and everything. His finisher looks weak and he beats everyone with it yet kicks out of everything else. He's untouchable - Except by Roman and Brock...making matters only worse. I mean.. he literally buried Sheamus and Cesaro at WM..1 of them is a former multi-time world champ


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks like another shitstorm of a show that I'll be watching in about 15 minutes tonight.

You can always tell when RAW has been a pile of recycled rubbish, as there's literally no new threads about any of the angles on WF lol
Oh, apart from one guy saying he's actually not hating Lashley/Zayn as much as a week ago.

What a glowing review of 3 hours of programming!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Random thoughts from the opening segment of RAW this week. What happened to Baron Corbin's hair? And why did Alexa Bliss get an entrance when her and the other Women were already in the ring in the same segment before their match? At least Bliss has been taking pins and tapping out lately.

I enjoyed Elias and his singing segment. Made me laugh at his lyrics. Seth Rollins coming out to destroy that guitar was nice too. Good match between Ruby Riot and Bayley with Ruby getting the win. I'm impartial to the Nia Jax/Rousey segment. That Zayn/Lashley segment might have worked into getting Lashley some cheers. Great athletisicm Lashley showed in the obstacle course. Braun won the Fatal Four Way. Of course. He never loses unless his opponent is Reigns or Lesnar.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Man how the hell have we gotten from this awesome feud






To fucking Lashley vs Zayn and Jinder vs Roman


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Man how the hell have we gotten from this awesome feud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to me, what happened is CM Punk was treated like shit and forced to walk out, and everyone that's left doesn't have the balls to be the superstar sticking out from the crowd.

No one will even try to become bigger than the product because they know that people that do that are punished.

Whether that punishment is the Rusev-style punishment, where you got over without permission, or with your own gimmick, and the WWE is upset that you succeeded where a team of highly paid writers failed ... so they bury you and make you look like everyone's bitch.

Or whether that punishment is they see that you're over and they push you to work every night, twice on mondays, against the dregs of the locker room, in horribly written storylines, until your body fails.

Basically, you can't win. The best thing to do is do what the New Day does. Take the gimmick you're given, and get used to doing the same shit every day, with no advancement in character or rewards in singles competition.

People criticize the superstars for coasting in WWE, but what choice do they have when grabbing the fabled "brass ring" gets you nothing but punishment?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gotta say I am thoroughly enjoying Ronda's throws, trips, takedowns. So sweet to watch


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

Kaizen said:


> Gotta say I am thoroughly enjoying Ronda's throws, trips, takedowns. So sweet to watch


lol right, even tho it was abit of an awkward segment. watching her jump up n stuff excites me every time. 
wish she'd climb me like that n put me in an armbar :mark


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Sounds like a hit or miss show.

Glad to see the butthurt Braun is causing. He's one of the literal handful of guys on Raw that are actually entertaining so I have zero problem with him killing all of those geeks. Crowd doesn't either.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Didn't watch and judging from what I am seeing from the highlights I doubt I'll watch.

WWE cannot even keep my interest for two consecutive weeks


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey, let's make all of the Raw qualifiers for MitB go out there and beat the shit out of each other 6 days before the PPV.

That seems like a great idea.. :austin3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Owens got over his fear of heights then wens2


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

haven't watched raw for a few weeks and i feel like i've missed nothing. is that how a weekly show is meant to be?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Raw is Braun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

